# New Azoo CO2 Regulator



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

AquaticEco.com seems to have a new CO2 regulator. The SKU number appears as if its made by Azoo (the previous $55 Azoo regular started with an AZ as well). Anyone have the 411 on this?

CO2 Pressure Regulator

DJ


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

From the pic of it, it looks like there's only one guage unlike Azoo's last model.
I saw this too when AES sent me the new Splash info.


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

This regulator is made for mini aluminium cylinder - vertical mount. 
It might not mount correctly on conventional CO2 cylinder. Ask before buying.


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

I'll probably be giving them a call to see what else I can find out. The website suggests 3/16" ID tubing. Aren't most needle values, bubble counters, diffusers, etc. geared for 1/8" ID tubing?

The price doesn't look too out of line.


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

I spoke w/ a tech at Aquatic Eco-Systems about this regulator. She said that it was definitely a new product for them. It took them a while to get their order of 200 in stock. They have not sold any yet; thus, probably why no one has commented about it yet. All indications are that this regulator is CGA 320 thread.

I am considering sticking one of these on top of a paintball tank that has an on/off valve (= CGA 320 thread).

This would seem to be the making of a neat, tiny setup that has enough juice to handle small tanks for good amount of time before a refill.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I thought paintball tanks with pin valves are NOT CGA320 compatible; that's why Red Sea makes two versions of their regulator. Ain't that so?

DJ


----------



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

You are correct...my understanding is that pin values are not CGA 320 compatible. I meant to say on/off value. I have edited my post above to say on/off.

Dennis confirmed in this post that the on/off value was CGA 320 compatible.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Or you can always buy a small 2.5 lb. CGA 320 tank rather than a 20 Oz. paintball one. I don't think the size is that much different.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

Left Coast DJ said:


> Or you can always buy a small 2.5 lb. CGA 320 tank rather than a 20 Oz. paintball one. I don't think the size is that much different.


That is true, that the size difference wouldn't be huge, but it is still noticeable. Also, for some, filling paintball tanks is much easier than filling the traditional CO2 tanks. Just walk into any commercial sports store and you're done filling the tank.


----------



## maxwellag (Jun 1, 2012)

Is this the one you meant to link? When I go to the link it just takes me to the aquatic ecosystem home page.
http://www.aquaticeco.com/images/subcategories/medium/AZ19009.jpg
lol I just realized how old this thread is... oops


----------

